# Back in the game-Indian Pass



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Got through the break in the past couple weekends on the new CH so i set up a trip with the old crew from 8 years ago this past weekend now that we could open it up. Let some baskets soak overnight in various spots around St Joe but had nothing by 4am. Luckily some bait guy was sitting at the launch at Indian Pass selling pins out of a washtub. Launched the boat at daylight and headed out with smooth seas and excellent weather to go hit my spots i havent visited in years. Zero current resulted in not much bite till about 10ish when it picked up. Squid and northern mackerel seemed to outdo the live pins. Bounced around and picked up a 4 man snapper limit with a couple gags. Picked up quite a few short red groupers and plenty of record triggers. No sharks and only one flipper run in. Was great to be back out there again, wanted to use the new Garmins to seek out some new spots but had to get back home to the fam. Got interesting at the ramp though. Tide was ripping and boats were bouncing around in the ramp to load. Came my turn and i bounced and busted up the rhoadan…should have went and drank a few beers back of St Vincent till the current slacked, but i got in a hurry. Oh well. Several folks taking videos of all the carnage. I forgot just how bad that pass could be.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hard to beat that, nice report!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That launch is definitely fun when it's ripping.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> i bounced and busted up the rhoadan


Oh No!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That pass can definitely get rough. 
The scariest time I’ve ever had on the water was coming across that pass in a 12’ Sears Jon boat powered by a 1958 Johnson 7.5 hp loaded with hunting gear.
I wasn’t all that smart in 1974.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeh it can be a little tricky.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> Oh No!


Your mounting plate did its job 😬 Gonna have a talk with Rhodan about not using plastic 🤣


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ohh crap I just got that. How bad was it?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice mess of fish! Never used an electric knife.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Catchemall said:


> Nice mess of fish! Never used an electric knife.


Me neither. I was on boat detail. It wont be used again on my catch


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Ohh crap I just got that. How bad was it?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn dude, that makes me sick to look at. See if they can sent you a housing and just use the guts if you can.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Damn dude, that makes me sick to look at. See if they can sent you a housing and just use the guts if you can.


Yes i sent them an email today, they replied shortly after requesting detailed pics and would proceed from there. Will post updates for future reference should anybody decide to do the same.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn! I thought the skeg was alum. ?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent numerous pictures of damage to Rhodan, within 10 minutes they gave me a list of parts/pricing/instructions ready to ship.


----------

